# Tracker Bed Frame Stiffening



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all,

Own a 2010 model and are starting to have problems with the flimsy construction and strengthening of the bed corners namely the front decor wood panel end screws being pulled out as frame is slid out for bed making. 

Spent a few hours stiffening up the whole assembly so for anyone interested here's my solutions.

Pic 1 Corner Plates (x4) and Corner Braces (x eight)
Pic 2 Corner plate fitted to front corner (behind leg) frame drilled and rivetted from underside
Pic 3 Corner brace fitted using self tapping scrrews to further enhance stiffness. This carried out on both front corners on each side.


Part 2 to follow


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Part 2 

Pic 4 Corner braces fitted to both rear corners using self tappers to improve frame rigidity
Pic 5 Rear of one leg showing missing fixing screw
Pic 6 Small rawlplug tapped into enlarged hole (enlarged due to screw continually loosening.

Sorry to drag this on but posting more than 3 images is not permitted seemingly.

Part 3 to follow


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Part 3

Pic 7 Rawlplug trimmed flush
Pic 8 Screw refitted and second screw fitted to improve wood facia bond to frame
Pic 9 Overall view of "sorted" strengthened frame (before anyone asks the bench is not our kitchen!)

Sorry to drag it out and bore anyone reading this.

Any questions ask away.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Good job well done. I will pinch your idea to strengthen my Cheyenne lounge seat arm rest

I particularly like the washing machine addition. Does it run off 12V or do you need a hook up!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

OH !!!!

Dont use the words Autotrail and Flimsy when I just got my new one on the drive !!!!
Not even been out in it yet, hopefully me and the wife will be testing our van inc the bed at the weekend !! Yipee :lol:

ps,, Nice pics, sure they will help someone..


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Annsman said:


> Good job well done. I will pinch your idea to strengthen my Cheyenne lounge seat arm rest
> 
> I particularly like the washing machine addition. Does it run off 12V or do you need a hook up!


Eats hell out of my weight allowance   

Its our basement, my den and laundry room all combined. Great place to tinker, comfy chairs, a TV and even have a fridge for the beer


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

tonka said:


> OH !!!!
> 
> Dont use the words Autotrail and Flimsy when I just got my new one on the drive !!!!
> Not even been out in it yet, hopefully me and the wife will be testing our van inc the bed at the weekend !! Yipee :lol:
> ...


Nice MH and I'm sure you'll enjoy it we had a long weekend away in Dumfries & Galloway last weekend and are off for 10-12 days early next week.

ATB

Stewart


----------

